# Telsa logic board and differential



## jon volk (Aug 13, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/283486064784

https://www.ebay.com/itm/283487781818


----------



## retrEVnoc (Mar 23, 2019)

Did you end up going with the Quaife or...?


----------



## jon volk (Aug 13, 2018)

retrEVnoc said:


> Did you end up going with the Quaife or...?


It has a Quaife in it now.


----------

